# Mead sharing (lab testing)



## BJ (Sep 11, 2006)

what have you made here?
Can you describe what is in the pic?
Looks like one is raspberry.


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Those pics are older. I have ready to bottle still in carboys: goldenrod, cinnamon apple, ginger, and one other I do not know what it is.

I have in carboys not ready to bottle : watermelon and 6 others in back of closet, some might be muscadine wine from grapes I grew.

On keg I have a blended muscadine mead. 

I have too many varieties bottled to know for sure: Pear mead, muscadine mead, elderberry, cin apple, many straight meads, texas brush honey mead, orange blossom, one mead that I heated with several honeys.

I have a maple wine and numerous kit wines.

I have a case of various meads from other locals (have not drank any of yours yet dorado) and a blueberry from Ohio.

I have some pear mead fermenting and some average perry in grolsches.

I have fruit bases to start meads with: Red raspberry, elderberry, and black currant. I have a very dark honey with unique taste that I want to ferment also. I also have some chunk honey barely starting to crystallize, I will start playing with that honey also in the next year or two.


----------

